# Bash: Problem: Abschnitt aus einem Text herausfiltern



## SebCon (17. November 2007)

Hallo,
mein Problem, weil ich nicht genau weiß wie ich das mit grep und sed lösen kann:

Ich muss aus einer HTML Seite einen bestimmten Abschnitt herausfiltern. Es wird ein Keyword (hier ein Datum) vorgegeben und
es muss der darunter folgende Abschnitt bis zum nächsten Keyword herausgefiltert werden.

Hier mal Code um das zu verdeutlichen:


<html>
<head> </head>
<body>


<table>
<tr>
<td>
28.09.2007
</td>
</tr>
</table>

<p class="aatext">
<a href="irgendwas"> Text 1 </a>
</p>

<p class="aatext">
<a href="irgendwas"> Text 2 </a>
</p>

<p class="aatext">
<a href="irgendwas"> Text 3 </a>
</p>



<table>
<tr>
<td>
29.09.2007
</td>
</tr>
</table>

<p class="aatext">
<a href="irgendwas"> Text 4 </a>
</p>

<p class="aatext">
<a href="irgendwas"> Text 5 </a>
</p>

<p class="aatext">
<a href="irgendwas"> Text 6 </a>
</p>



</body>
</html>



Wenn der 28.09.2007 vorgegeben wird, dann muss Text 1, Text 2 und Text 3 ausgegeben werden.
Wie stelle ich das jetzt an? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Hinweis: Im GNU Grep gibt es das Flag -P nicht, was die Sache vereinfachen würde (nutze Ubuntu 7.10)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Basti, sebcon02@arcor.de


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. November 2007)

Du koenntest mit *grep -e* arbeiten und so RegEx nutzen.
Das hier koennte helfen:

```
cat mylittlefile | grep -e 'KEYWORD1.*KEYWORD2'
```


----------

